# Ardent OB145



## jess (Mar 5, 2008)

The SFO Calender this year has a picture of a Seiner in the Caledonian Canal called Ardent with OB 145 as her Reg Number.This Number was later assigned to the Mallaig purse seiner Crystal Sea II.Has anybody recollection of the Ardent or as to who may have owned her???
Thanks in anticipation
Michael Ian


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Built 1958 by J G Forbes, Sandhaven	. Lost when quite new.


----------



## MartinCurrie (May 13, 2012)

Hi Dad

Have a look at this link

Martin

http://photos.shetland-museum.org.u...A7czoxNjoiVUsgRmlzaGluZyBib2F0cyI7fQ==&pg=430


----------

